# Help with new diet.....



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Recent Nutriscan results indicate that Ruby is sensitive to every meat tested (chicken, turkey, venison, white fish, beef, duck, lamb, pork and salmon) except one! Rabbit was the only meat that was clearly a non - reactive meat for my girl. (Eggs and peanuts are also non reactive. Sweet potato, oatmeal and rice are "weak reaction" foods). This information really narrows the menu choices for us! While I can purchase raw rabbit for normal feeding at home, I am looking to find a backup commercial food that would work too! So far, I have found three foods that might work. 1. GrandMa Lucy freeze dried, grain free rabbit and 2. Stella & Chewy frozen raw or freeze dried rabbit. 3. Blue Ridge ground rabbit. Has anyone tried either of these brands? Or, does anyone know of other sources that have a suitable rabbit formula food?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you looked into Vegan Dog Food? There is a company called 'Vegandogfoods.com' and their Evolution diet might work.......worth a looking at I think!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like that won't work because wheat is listed as the first ingredient . Wheat is listed as a definite no due to the strong reaction level on the Nutriscan. Thanks for trying! Btw, have you ever heard of Vital Essentials? Seems like they have a rabbit formula.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm totally lost with such strict nonos in poor little Ruby's diet! What grains is she also allergic too besides the normal corn, wheat, oats, and rice? I'll keep my eyes open for you!


Also what about novel meats....'Addiction' has a Kangaroo and a Brushtail formula no grains at all, dehydrated

(Potatoes,carrots, papaya, apples, sunflower seeds, tapioca,spinach, plus vitamins)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rubymom - are you only interested in raw or are you looking into dry food too?

Some rabbit foods:

Natural Balance LID Rabbit
NV Instinct LID Rabbit
Nature's Logic Rabbit


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

You bet these limitations have changed things for us !
Corn, soy, wheat , barley, lentil, millet, quinoa are all reactions for Ruby.

Oatmeal and rice are the only grains that seem to be permitted presently 
Peanuts, eggs and rabbit are the permitted proteins.

Of course, there are many more foods out there that may be fine with my girl, just was not tested on theNutiscan panels ! Maybe bison? Kangaroo? Just so hesitant to risk Ruby having a bad digestive reaction to something new. 
I really appreciate your help!MollyMuMa!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Btw, have you ever heard of Vital Essentials? Seems like they have a rabbit formula.


_Yes! _I sometimes feed Chagall Vital Essentials Freeze Dried Beef, also their Freeze Dried Beef Tripe Treats. It's a company I trust. Friends of mine own a pet supply and food store and carry that brand, along with other high quality foods. They're _very_ knowledgeable about pet nutrition. What they may not know, they have reliable resources to turn to who do! Just PM me if you want their contact info to discuss things with them. We _gotta _find pretty Ruby good eats!:eating: (You and Ruby can also come visit us and meet them in person, _any old time you want. _Chagall wants to meet Miss Ruby!)


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

CMillie, thanks for the response! I am really trying to stick with raw ( frozen or freeze dried) but I will try a variety of types , as long as it fits Ruby's needs. 
The NB has white potatoes in it, so that one is out
The Natures Logic has chicken and turkey in it , so that is out.
The NV Instinct looks like a possible kibble to try! Will look into that one! 
Thank again! And ,if you run across any other possible choices, please share!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just edited my last post....take a look..................:^)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Darn, that's tough, that really is a lot of sensitivities!

Eta: that question mark is an accident! Can't figure out how to get rid of it...


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would either do prey model raw- sometimes when meats are raw the dog will not have the same reaction as it does to cooked meat. If that was not possible I would do the Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Diet Rabbit formula. Some Petco stores carry it, some do not, but you could get it online. Often Petco.com has sales for free shipping for orders over $45.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't know that sometimes the raw vs cooked can be ok for a food sensitive dog! Since Ruby has always been a prey model eater, maybe that has something to do with the lack of visible reactions to some of the sensitive foods! Going to find out more on that issue! Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

rubymom said:


> I didn't know that sometimes the raw vs cooked can be ok for a food sensitive dog! Since Ruby has always been a prey model eater, maybe that has something to do with the lack of visible reactions to some of the sensitive foods! Going to find out more on that issue! Thanks!


Check with Dr. Dodds. What I have read from her on another discussion board is that a food should be avoided even in its raw form if the dog tests sensitive to it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am curious. Does nutriscan take into account whether something is non-GMO, or whether it is totally organic or totally organic fed? Beef is not beef, etc. when you look at it this way. For example totally grass fed beef has a totally different composition than beef that is not from organic stock or grass fed stock and is raised in a feedlot with grains and chemicals. Worth looking into.


----------



## nackyy20 (May 16, 2014)

It is a well-known and tragic fact that in the formulation of the great majority of today’s processed foods, the primary considerations of the manufacturer are taste,mouth-feel, appearance, shelf life and profit so keewell.


----------

